# Another shooting , this one in CT.



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear God what is wrong with these people !?
Someone opened fire in a Elementary School in Newtown CT.
So far they say twenty seven people are dead , fourteen are children.

My God I hope all of us here are OK and their family and friends.
Im praying for those of us in CT. Please check in and let us know your OK.
Please !

Im so upset over this , Im sick to my stomach.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont even know what to say..................


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We are waiting to hear from a friend ... her son goes to that school ... This is a family friend my parents have known since before they were married.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> We are waiting to hear from a friend ... her son goes to that school ... This is a family friend my parents have known since before they were married.


How old is their child? It's said that a kindergarten class was targeted along with office staff. They're saying 28 dead- 18 children. My heart aches for those affected..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a horrible, sick thing. Gladly, the son is in grade school ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is horrible,prayers sent to the families there. :grouphug:ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had CNN on since I first heard about it. I'm just in shock. WTH did these kids do to deserve this? I'm just so devastated.
I have a daughter who entered kindergarden this year, and while we're many miles/states away, it still makes me feel a strong urge of 'panic.' I felt so panicky a little while ago, I HAD to go outside with the goats and clear my head.

It's come down to people needing to be checked w/metal detectors and pat downs just to get into a school <or a mall!>.

Here our country is fighting wars with terrorists overseas...when now our biggest threat is right here in the US! 

I have always been one for gun rights. But in this day and age, I really question those rights.

My heart goes out to everyone involved...from one parent to another. I can't even put it into words


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All right, just heard back from the family, their kids are okay. They used to go to that school, but are now older and go to another. My heart still breaks for the families affected.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My heart is aching so much for these family's. Ive got a Kindergartener and 3rd grader. Even though im so far away It makes me sick to my stomach. Makes me wish i could home school.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

TiffofMo said:


> My heart is aching so much for these family's. Ive got a Kindergartener and 3rd grader. Even though im so far away It makes me sick to my stomach. Makes me wish i could home school.


I said the same thing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't take this all in yet , I really can't. 
I wont turn on the TV anymore at all.
Im outside for a good while , cant beleive it .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Horrific It made us almost throw up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't understand people anymore....  I'm praying for all the families involved...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It was the 23 year old son of the kindergarden teacher. They suspect his fathers body is in Hoboken NJ, the FBI is at that scene.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Evidently this young man was very troubled & wanted to be offed That's a chicken manure way out. 
Please, anyone, if you have any thoughts of suicide please get help, dont take anyone with you!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I cant watch t.v, i cant be on the internet without crying this is horrible. The said thing is im thinking of ways to prepare my kids on what to do if a gun man comes in there room.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very, very sad. I don't get it. How could anybody do something so horrible? 
Jesus has a very special love for children and I know they went straight into His arms.
You parents out there may want to consider homeschooling. It's a big commitment, but worth it - in more ways than one.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I just don't understand how anyone could even think of doing something like this. Its just sickening and really scary. I feel so terrible for all the families involved.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Very, very sad. I don't get it. How could anybody do something so horrible?
> Jesus has a very special love for children and I know they went straight into His arms.


Amen. :hug: No more pain, no more tears.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Like so many have stated here, I am just sick. My daughter called me this afternoon and said, "I know about CT and I do NOT want to talk about it!!" I said, "Me neither." and we talked about other things. But somehow it kept coming up. Just to awful to believe.
I pray for all those involved.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

1 word "disgusting"

The only vengeance/punishment for the heartless, uncompassionate soul that did this is that he will be tortured for eternity, regardless of how troubled he was...there is no excuse for his selfish actions.

My heart goes out to all those who lost loved ones in such a violent and tragic manner, sad and angry that those parents won't get to see justice served.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Horrible, terrible, awful. I've been thinking about it all evening... I work at a before and after school daycare center, and so even though I'm not a parent or anything I'm with these kids 5 days a week and I love them, I would be absolutely DEVASTATED if something like this happened to "my" kids... I can't imagine actually being one of those parents... it's so sad and senseless!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I can understand suicide, be it from mental, emotional or physical pain. Don't particularly agree with the choice, but understand someone making it.

I can understand murder/suicide in those heartbreaking cases when two elderly, terminally ill people want to go out together and not be a burden. Don't particularly agree with that choice, but understand a couple making it.

Shooting up your family, a theater, mall or elementary school before offing yourself? *WTH?* That's not simply mental illness, it's 'effing *EVIL*.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mental illness or no, he knew exactly what he was doing.

May those precious babies rest in the arms of Jesus tonight, and My God spread his arms over the families as well.

Right before Christmas ... this is plain wicked. This is just wicked.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm still so shaken by this. I was in tears so much today, and as soon as my kids got home from school I thanked God, and had them change the channel - Charlie Brown Christmas. I just couldn't watch or listen anymore. I just kept imagining my own little girl and all her friends in her classroom, ya know?
Even my oldest two kids being in middle school.

I want to ask WHY this had to happen, but there's just no point. I do think it's getting to where they will have to have metal detectors in every public place like malls and then in our schools just to make sure our kids are safe. 
It's a sad time that we live in....and the more coverage the media makes over it and talks about 'past killers' etc. the more people that will try to go out with a bang.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

In my opinion suicide is one of the most selfish things a person can do.
It is a very self-centered choice that hurts everyone around you and especially those who care about you. Yes I know there are chemical imbalances in the brain that cause suicidal thoughts and things like that. But ultimately it's your own choice. God made you that way for a reason and that reason wasn't to hurt you or anyone else.
Suicide with murder is THE WORST thing a person can do.
I believe part of the cause of this is the whole idea that the worlds going to end soon anyway but this idea is wrong.
Only God knows when our time on earth is done.

I'm praying for the families who probably have gifts under the tree and stockings stuffed that will never have a child to peek at them.but I know the children are safe with Jesus now. And he is the greatest gift of all.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

These things that happen at these schools really just make me want to home school again. I home schooled my youngest son. Then due to work issues I had to put him back in public school. As far as gun control, people that want to do bad things will always be able to get guns. I fear good law abiding people would suffer. Drugs are illegal and people still get those. It is just horrible for all those families. And the poor babies that suffered. Such a sad day.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

As for the gun control ideas,
There was an attack today in china in an elementary school, 22 children & 1 adult stabbed.
If we take away guns there will just be more violence with other weapons. If someone wants to hurt people they will do it even if they don't have guns.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! This is a tragic day! My son is in kindergarten and I couldn't imagine!! My kids drive me CRAZY on a daily basis, and honestl after today I welcome


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

After 9-11 and many legal battles we finally allow pilots to be armed, of their own volition. I say it's time to arm the teachers.

Bob


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

My wife , and kids used to always make jokes of me carrying a firearm EVERYWHERE I GO!! Now , THEY UNDERSTAND!!! ME and MY FAMILY ARE GONNA COME HOME TONIGHT!!!
Id rather have it and not need it, than need it and NOT HAVE IT!! I have a PERMIT , and carry concealed ALWAYS...(ankle holster, or in the waist-band holster)..Its part of getting dressed for me!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

fd123 said:


> My wife , and kids used to always make jokes of me carrying a firearm EVERYWHERE I GO!! Now , THEY UNDERSTAND!!! ME and MY FAMILY ARE GONNA COME HOME TONIGHT!!!
> Id rather have it and not need it, than need it and NOT HAVE IT!! I have a PERMIT , and carry concealed ALWAYS...(ankle holster, or in the waist-band holster)..Its part of getting dressed for me!


Same here. A part of life's necessities, just like a fire extingusher in the boat, flashlight in the truck.

Bob


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that after something like this happens an it rocks our country to the core ppl want an easy fix for the problem an some ppl think that doing away with our gun rights isnt the fix that will help. If ppl want to get guns they will get then an the rest of the ppl that follow the law will be the ones to suffer. I cant come close to understanding what those parents are going thur right now an you cant know until you have lost a child yourself. I am a firm believer in walking a miles in someones shoe. My husband carries his concealed weapon too an Frank hit the nail on the head about not needing it. My thoughts an prayers goes out to the families affected my such a sad an horrific Dec day.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Bob


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Ditto. I feel half-dressed without mine.

It's altogether too easy to Monday-morning quarterback incidents like this. None of us were there and y'know what, unless (God forbid) we're ever in a similar situation, we probably don't know how we'd react. But I can't help but think if teachers were allowed to carry, and required to be trained if they chose to - _and it should be their choice_ - maybe one or more of the adults here could have saved lives. But we'll never know; all we can do now is pray for those affected.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

20 children, 6 adults, and himself. WTH was he thinking? He obviously had been planning this for a while. I hold all family affected by this in prayer. This is sad. At my school, we have lock down drills often, but all of us have wondered,"What would we actually do in a situation like this?" And some of my classmates like to think,"Oh it will never happen in Eminence. We're too small; no one would ever be able to find us." I used to think the same thing, until our local bank got robbed. No one can be trusted any more, no one. What happened to the days when you didn't have to worry about going to school? What happened to walking down the street not being dangerous? Where did all safety go? For any safety at all, I will turn to God, my Lord and Savior. My pastor has said that he thinks the Lord will be coming back soon. And when he does, may it be a time to rejoice in Him.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Arkie, so true. Safety is not accomplished by taking the guns away from the good guys! :doh: How is it that so many people don't understand that?



> My pastor has said that he thinks the Lord will be coming back soon.


Yup, we're seeing many of the signs mentioned in the Bible! Might even be in our lifetime...


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

If, perish the thought, YOU were a crazed psyco wanting to "make a name" for yourself by killing innocents, where would you pick for a "hunting ground"? The local firearms range, gunshow, police station, OR an advertised "gun free zone" such as a school?

My nephew is a world reknown professional pistolsmith. His handbuilt products start at approx $3,500. for a standard handguns and a 36 month waiting list. His pastor asked him to pick a few of the other regular(volunteer) churchmembers to form a security detail. As is the case in many forward thinking houses of worship, now there are an average of 5 armed diligent young men ready to keep their worship services from becoming a nightmare scene at the whim of some psycho.

Bob


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I feel so sorry for all these parents that lost their children yesterday. It has burdened my heart, and I know that if it was my child I would be crazy. I often worry about my kids going to school, I worry about stuff like this happening. I know when they built the new schools around here they keep the doors locked now, but if someone wants in bad enough they will figure out how to get in. My husband has his carry and conceal and has been wanting me to go get mine. I think its probably a good ideal. I just hope our president doesnt use this against us and try to take our weapons from us. Cause the bad guy will always find a way to get a gun.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't get past this . I never seem to know how to drag myself out of this horrendous feeling of hopelessness. 
I always have a hard time getting past things like this. Yesterday I just stayed with the goats in their cozy barn just petting and loving them all up. I didnt want to leave them because I knew it meant going back into the house and seeing and hearing it all over again. Its so unbelievably hard to focus on anything else but this tragedy. I feel terrible if I even crack a smile now. I have always taken things harder then some people. It just hurts to think of the parents who are trying to cope with their loss. But life does go on...amazingly enough , it just does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

To top this all off my Uncle and his son are working this case in CT.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

fd123 said:


> My wife , and kids used to always make jokes of me carrying a firearm EVERYWHERE I GO!! Now , THEY UNDERSTAND!!! ME and MY FAMILY ARE GONNA COME HOME TONIGHT!!!
> Id rather have it and not need it, than need it and NOT HAVE IT!! I have a PERMIT , and carry concealed ALWAYS...(ankle holster, or in the waist-band holster)..Its part of getting dressed for me!


When I was growing up I remember my dad ALWAYS had a small gun in his truck. He kept it under his seat where he could grab it in case he needed it.
He worked at a factory in Indianapolis, and there were a lot of issues in that area, plus with union and company issues always flaring up, etc. I don't think he felt safe without it. 
I know he has a few rifles in his house, probably a few pistols/handguns too. But he likes to shoot targets, etc. for fun and hunt.

We on the other hand, don't own a gun. We do feel blessed that we live in the country where we haven't ever had a problem <there is a restaurant next door that is always busy I think that helps>, my husband works on a quiet horse farm with maybe a hanful of employees & I'm a stay at home mom.
But the more this stuff happens, the more I think taking a gun safety class and keeping a gun would be good safety measure, so long as we can keep it safe from our kids. That's the whole reason i don't want a gun, I'm afraid my kids will get too curious.

I thought about all those people affected all night, I just couldn't sleep  Now that it's rainy and dreary out, that just makes the mood even more dampened.
I know I shouldn't torment myself with the thought, but I just imagine not having my babies here at night, and my heart breaks all over again.

Today my kids and I are working on some craft type Christmas presents for family and my daughters kindergarden teachers, watching Christmas cartoons, and trying to get in an upbeat mood. But when I stop, like now, waiting for paint to dry....it all comes back.

We have our soldiers fighting wars across the ocean...and I know they are fighting a fight that needs to be fought.
But now, I think our worst enemies are right here...and what are we to do? How can anyone guess a person will snap and do something like this? I know mentally ill has been a big issue, but what is the right way to deal with people who are ill or severely depressed. How do you really know they are a threat to other people, it's like a needle in a hay stack


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> But the more this stuff happens, the more I think taking a gun safety class and keeping a gun would be good safety measure, so long as we can keep it safe from our kids. That's the whole reason i don't want a gun, I'm afraid my kids will get too curious.
> 
> I thought about all those people affected all night, I just couldn't sleep  Now that it's rainy and dreary out, that just makes the mood even more dampened.
> I know I shouldn't torment myself with the thought, but I just imagine not having my babies here at night, and my heart breaks all over again.
> ...


Take the classes. Get a CHL and a handgun. THEN train your children how to be safe with and enjoy firearms in their proper useage. A day spent at target practice is a great way to enjoy being together as a family.

MENTAL ILLNESS; All the shooters in recent incidents had issues. None would have been stopped by more restrictive gun laws (they were breaking a whole book full even before they pulled the trigger) Treating their basic issues, instead of just throwing a few pills at them, might have helped avoid these tragedies. Just see how many times you hear the news media bring the improvement of mental health into the debate.

Bob


----------

